#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  在校車上的作品：一個空間的距離

## 雷爾卡魯

在校車上用一些空閒的時間畫出來的
希望各獸會喜歡


之後才發現好像是>ω0

----------


## 帝嵐

很可愛的圖呢
原來現在還有校車呀(重點誤
能利用空閒的時間畫出這種圖很厲害呢
而且風格我滿喜歡的
不像我要想很久 畫很久
期待雷爾的更多作品owo/

----------

